
Arduino: creare è un gioco da ragazzi - Wired.it - openel
http://tv.wired.it/entertainment/2012/12/06/arduino-creare-e-un-gioco-da-ragazzi-eng-sub.html
======
openel
Arduino: Creation is Child’s Play A “web documentary” about Arduino

